# mountain lion



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I know this is a fox and coyote forum but I have a question for you. A rancher I know has a Mt. lion stalking some of his calves and has asked me to come hunt it. It has been confirmed by the game and parks and they have told him that he is in the right to kill it. My question is would you hunt it like coyotes with a caller and just hide and wait or will that work any help would be great.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i dont' have any experience with lions, but they are still a predator, so they should still respond to calls. remember, their range is large, so they may not be in hearing when you are calling, like coyotes usually are. either will work, but i think i would try calling, just to find out...

sounds liek it would be fun if it responds...

:sniper:

GOOD LUCK WITH KITTY!!!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

hunt them like you would a coyote. You could either call to it or run it with dogs that are trained to chase mt. lions. When you call to them thay are more use to hunting bigger prey like fawn deer and what not. The calves are an easy target for him. You could also bait him if it is legal.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

There's no season on them but game and parks told him he could exterminate it so I don't see why baiting would be a prob.
Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Baiting with a carcass might not work. I've never seen a big cat scavenge another animal's kill. I can tell you that you can bait a cat with a live animal. Since the cat is killing calves try isolating a calf and a cow in a pasture at night. Preferably on that is on the edge of some timber. If the cat is close that night, and hungry, it will come in to try to kill the calf. I have a cheap night vision scope for my rifle from http://www.harborfreight.com that makes it possible to spot an animal coming in without spooking it. Since cats can see in the dark, you need something like this instead of a red light to spot it. Hope this helps...


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Game and Parks told him HE could kill it, not anyone that HE gives permission to!

I would check that out first, as I can't imagine that the fine for shooting a lion out of seaso in SD would be to pretty?


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm his son in law and we have checked with nebraska game and parks and have gotten the ok from the local warden. Don't worry I'm doing as much of my homework as possible. :sniper:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

hey good luck and when you get him...get some pics up.. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

skiles...big cats prefer a meal that don't fight back, a dead calf will work. Need any help?


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the offer but I just need help gettin' my truck done so I can take the time to hunt him. If I find another kill I'll be all over it the next night. :sniper:


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Try a fawn distress or a distress call of a larger animal. BE CAREFULL!!!!!!


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Just put some raw meat out where its main trail is. Find the trail that takes it from its dan to the water. You will want to put out about 5 to 10 lbs of raw meat somewhere between 50yds from the water. This should get your lion.

Good luck and Happy Hunting :sniper:


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks alot for the advise you guys have been great. hopfully i'll get out this weekend. :sniper:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Remember this......Mt. Lions hunt with there eyes more than their nose. Stay very still and watch your back.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

skiles76 
Have any updates for us on this post? Pic's?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Try mating calls.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

If you haven't got that cat by late spring (april/may) you might want to try some young cat vocalizations, in washington (NE Colville Tribe Rzervation) where i am from, the tribal gfp takes about 25-30 cats annually.

Most of these are taken with hounds, but one of the CO's uses lion kitten purrs and chirps, and swears by it. Chirps sound a bit like a robin chirping but a bit sharper and louder, a purr is that same sound but (as he explained it) but you "roll it" like you would roll your R's in spanish.

He says that he thinks these sounds work because they appeal to both male and female cats. The females because of their maternal instincts and the males because their inquisitive nature.

I don't know what call he uses for this but have heard he has good success in the spring when cats start to meander out on their own a bit.

just my .02 cents.

Paige


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

A friend of mine in Arizona uses lion vocalizations to include what you are talking about. He is one of the best in the country at calling lions, calling 15 to 20 a year. Other then dogs, calling for lions works if you are patient. The mating calls work very good also, attracting both males and females. Lions usually mate in the spring but well mate anytime of the year.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

yep patience is the key ingredient, that and couple of oversized juevos. 

I've been fortunate enough to be on a couple of hound hunts for lions, and even when they're in the tree its not comfortable until the thing is on the ground dead.

got to respect them for sure.

Paige


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hell, I just call em in and slap em in the chops....Happy New Years :beer:


----------

